# nfssvc permission denied

## ajacoutot

Hi,

When starting nfs server with nfs init script (from nfs-utils), I get the

following message:

/etc/init.d/nfs start                                                          

[ok ] * Starting NFS statd...                                                   

       [ ok ] * Starting NFS rquotad...                                        

                [ ok ] * Starting NFS daemon...

nfssvc: Permission denied

 * Error starting NFS daemon                                                   

   [ !! ]

 * Starting NFS mountd...

The modules are correctly loaded:

nfsd                   61136   0  (autoclean)

lockd                  44080   0  (autoclean) [nfsd]

sunrpc                 60796   0  (autoclean) [nfsd lockd]

This error is happening on all my Gentoo servers, whether the nfs is user-space

or kernel-space.

There's nothing in the logs except someting about the portmapper (in auth.log):

 Oct  7 07:03:09 srv01 portmap[29402]: connect from 127.0.0.1 to set(nfs):

 request from unprivileged port

 Oct  7 07:03:09 srv01 portmap[21158]: connect from 127.0.0.1 to unset(nfs):

 request from unprivileged port

 Oct  7 07:04:40 srv01 portmap[1765]: connect from 127.0.0.1 to set(nfs): request

 from unprivileged port

Portmap is running and I have nfs-utils-0.3.3-r1.

----------

## pjp

Not very familiar with NFS, and its been a while since I've used it.  Anyone have an idea?

Also, for anyone that might have an idea, ajacoutot reported can't stat exported dir /home/.directory, which may or may not be related.

----------

## mglauche

check your permissions in the nfs server dir (/var/lib/nfs/). Another reason could be tcp-wrappers, do you have any special hosts.deny or something like this ? I use nfs fairly extensive and i remember i had a simmilar problem once on redhat some time ago, which was some strange permission problem ...

----------

## ajacoutot

I don't see any pbm in /var/lib/nfs/ (root owns everything).

As for tcpwrappers, I didn't put anything special in host.deny not host.allow.

The strange thing is that it works, but only after restarting nfs like 7 or 8 times.

----------

## Messiah

I do have the same problems now. Is it possible that it is related to grsecurity somehow? I cannot test, because this server is being used extensively by me.

----------

## ajacoutot

grsecurity... Wow... I never though of that...

Well, I'll try to install an nfs server on a test box without grsecurity and see if it makes any difference.

----------

